# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  رداً على من قال أن القضاء والفتوى في السعودية على المذهب الحنبلي بإطلاق

## القضاعي

قلت : لمن لا يعرف حقيقة القضاء في بلاد التوحيد , فليعلم أن المذهب الحنبلي هو الأصل بين القضاة , لكن إن ترجح للقاضي خلاف ما في المذهب قضى بالراجح دون تثريب عليه , بل لو أتى المحكوم عليه بحجة من الكتاب والسنة تنقض ما قضى به القاضي بناء على المذهب الحنبلي , يُنقض حكم القاضي . 

يقول أحد طلاب الشيخ أحمد النجمي رحمه الله مفتي الديار الجنوبية واصفاً حال الشيخ :
 اعتِمادُه في المَسائلِ العِلميَّةِ على الدَّليل، وتَركه التَّقليد لأيِّ مذهَبٍ ، وله في ذلكَ فتَاوًى، مشهورةٌ، وتَرجيحاتٌ مسطُورَةٌ، ولا زَالَ الشَّيخُ يُفتي بالدَّليلِ، والرَّاجِح عندَه، حتَّى فارَقَ الدُّنيا؛ ولو كان في ذلك مُخالَفةٌ لعلَماء البَلد!.

ومن ذلكَ- مَثَلاً- : فَتوَاه بأنَّ مَن قَتلَ مُورِّثَهُ خطأً في حوادث السَّيَّارات، فإنَّه يَرثُ منه؛ لانتِفَاءِ شُبهَةِ القَصدِ؛ وللأدلَّةِ الدَّالَّة على رفع الخَطَإ، وِفَاقًا لجُمهور العُلماء، وخِلافًا للمَذهب الحنبليِّ، وله في ذلك بحثٌ ضِمنَ فَتَاويهِ.

و في آخر زيارةٍ لي في شوال 1247قَرأتُ عليهِ مَبحَثًا في هذه المَسألَة رجَّحتُ فيه قولَ الحَنابِلةِ، واللجنة الدائمة؛ فتبسَّم من قول اللَّجنة: (وننصح الورثة أن يصطلحوا على أن يعطوه نصيبَه، لعدمِ قصده !)، أو كما قالت،ثمَّ حدَّثني : أنه قبل بضعة عشر، أوقال : بضعٍ وعشرينَ سنة، حصل لتلميذٍ له حادثٌ؛ فماتَ أبوه، فقضى القاضي أن لا إرثَ له، فسألني: فقلتُ له: بل لك الإرث، وكتبتُ له بحثًا ؛ فأعطاه ذلك القاضي ، فاقتنع، وأعطاه الإرث . انتهى المقصود



قال الشيخ صالح الفوزان – حفظه الله - : ( إن الشيخ – رحمة الله – ما جاء بمذهب مستقل ، وإنما هو في الفقه على مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ، وإذا ترجح عنده القول بالدليل أخذ به ولو لم يكن في مذهب الإمام أحمد ، يعني أنه لا يتعصب إلى الشخص ، وإنما يذهب إلى الحق ، فهو حنبلي ، ولكن إذا كان الدليل مع غير أحمد وفي غير مذهب أحمد فإنه يأخذ به ،لأن الإمام أحمد - رحمه الله – يأمر بهذا ، يأمر أن نتبع الدليل ، ولا نأخذ قوله ولا قول غيره ، قال رحمه الله : " عجبتُ لقوم عرفوا الإسناد وصحته يذهبون إلى رأي سفيان - هو سفيان الثوري رحمة الله - والله تعالى يقول: ( فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم ) : أتدري ماالفتنة ؟ الفتنة الشرك ، لعله إذا رد بعض قوله - أي بعض قول الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقع في قلبه شيء من الزيغ فيهلك " اهـ ؛ هذا قول الإمام أحمد ، فالشيخ الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب هو على مذهب الإمام أحمد ، إمام أهل السنة ، ولكنه لا يتعصب لمذهب أحمد ، بل متى وجد الدليل مع غيره أخذ بالقول الذي عليه الدليل ، وهذا موجود في فتاواه وفي رسائله ، موجود معروف مدون.هذا في الفقه ، أما في العقيدة فهو على عقيدة السلف الصالح من الصحابة والتابعين وأتباعهم والأئمة الأربعة ) . ( رد شبهات حول دعوة المجدد الشيخ الإمام محمد بن عبدالوهاب ، ص 35-37) . 

فأسال الله لهذه الدولة الثبات على الحق .

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
الشيخ أحمد النجمى رحمه الله والشيخ حافظ الحكمى رحمه الله وكثير من مشايخ الجنوب من أهل الدليل .
وبالطبع مثلهما الكثير من الشيوخ الكبار والمشهورين في بلاد الحرمين كالشيخ ابن باز والعثيمين رحمها الله والفوزان حفظه الله
هذا لا يختلف فيه أحد
أما عن وصف القضاء  في بلاد الحرمين بالحنبلية فهذا شاع  لأنه يقال أن هناك كتاب مبنى على أقوال المذهب الحنبلي يتداوله القضاة ولا يخرجون عن أحكامه ... فهل هذا صحيح ؟
لأنه لو كان صحيحاً فهذا أشبه بتقنين أحكام المذهب !
##############
هدى الله الجميع إلى الحق .

----------


## القضاعي

> أما عن وصف القضاء  في بلاد الحرمين بالحنبلية فهذا شاع  لأنه يقال أن هناك كتاب مبنى على أقوال المذهب الحنبلي يتداوله القضاة ولا يخرجون عن أحكامه ... فهل هذا صحيح ؟
> لأنه لو كان صحيحاً فهذا أشبه بتقنين أحكام المذهب !


لا عيب على جعل المذهب الحنبلي أو غيره ( كوسيلة ) الأصل  في معرفة حكم الشرع في القضايا المنظورة .
ولكن التهمة بعدم الخروج عن المذهب باطلة , وهذا هو البهتان المنفي في المقالة .
والدليل ما نقلت لك عن الشيخ النجمي وذاك القاضي الذي بمجرد اقتناعه بحجة الخصم حكم له بموجب الحجة وترك المذهب .
وقد حدثني بعض القضاة موكداً أن هذا الإجراء معمول به في محاكم المملكة كلها , ولكن العبرة بالقاضي , والله أعلم

----------


## القضاعي

> يقال أن هناك كتاب مبنى على أقوال المذهب الحنبلي يتداوله القضاة ولا يخرجون عن أحكامه ... فهل هذا صحيح ؟
>  .


ليس هناك كتاب مؤلف على هذا النحو , وليس هناك إلا كتب المذهب المعتمدة والمشهورة كالإنصاف والفروع وغيرها , والله أعلم

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

بارك الله فيكم على التوضيح .

----------


## أم معاذة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هنا شريط للشيخ صالح آل الشيخ يشرح فيها تاريخ نظام الحكم في محاكم المملكة، تجدها في هذا الرابط :-

http://www.fatwa1.com/anti-erhab/Hakmeh/SaudiSys.html

----------


## أبو محمد الطنطاوي

استفسار آخر أخى القضاعى
ظهرت عدة قضايا طالب فيها أولياء للمرأة بالتفريق بينها وبين زوجها لعدم كفاءة النسب (الزوجة قبلية والزوج غير قبيلي) وحكم فيها جميعاً بالتفريق رغم أن عدم اشتراط الكفاءة هو قول الجمهور وقول ابن تيمية وابن القيم فيما أعلم  ... وهما من محققى المذهب .
فلماذا تم الأخذ بالقول الضعيف والمخالف للأدلة والجمهور ومحققى الحنابلة وترك الرأي القائل بعدم اشتراط الكفاءة في النسب؟

----------


## القضاعي

> استفسار آخر أخى القضاعى
> ظهرت عدة قضايا طالب فيها أولياء للمرأة بالتفريق بينها وبين زوجها لعدم كفاءة النسب (الزوجة قبلية والزوج غير قبيلي) وحكم فيها جميعاً بالتفريق رغم أن عدم اشتراط الكفاءة هو قول الجمهور وقول ابن تيمية وابن القيم فيما أعلم  ... وهما من محققى المذهب .
> فلماذا تم الأخذ بالقول الضعيف والمخالف للأدلة والجمهور ومحققى الحنابلة وترك الرأي القائل بعدم اشتراط الكفاءة في النسب؟


العبرة بما يترجح عند القاضي لا في نفس الأمر .
فالأصل المقرر أن مخالفة المذهب إلى القول الراجح سائغ ولا تثريب فيه على القضاة في السعودية , فإن رأى القاضي أن الراجح ما في المذهب أخذ به , والله أعلم .

----------


## صهود

جزاك الله خيرا اخي القضاعي

----------


## القضاعي

وجزاك

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

الأخ الفاضل:
جزاكم الله خيرا.
مشاركة لكم في موضوعكم، أحب أن أطرح بعض الأسئلة:
........................
1. هل ترى أخي الفاضل أن نقلك لوصف واحد من المشايخ في منطقة عندكم يعد ردا على من قال بأن المذهب القضائي العام في الدولة ككل هو مذهب الإمام أحمد بن حنبل ؟.
.......................
2. هل التزام مذهب معين في القضاء، وعدم الخروج عنه يعد تعصباً ؟.
......................
3. ألا تعتقدون سيدي أن قولكم: الشيخ متبع للدليل، وليس متبعا لمذهب معين، يحتاج إلى مزيد إيضاح، كونه يوحي بأن المذهب ليس مبنيا على دليل ؟.
.....................
جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## عمر بن سليمان

اخي الفاضل 
قبل كل شيء يجب التفريق بين عمل العلماء والدعاة وبين القضاة في كنه العمل هذا لازم اول 

ثم اقول :
بصدق لا علم لي بمايدور في أروقة المحاكم خاصه وان شيء من هذا القبيل تدور رحاه على السنة الناس هذه الايام حاله كحال غيره مما شملته التغييرات 
لكن 
فيما يخص نظام الدوله ( واعني بالاخص فيما كان في عهد الملك فيصل وما قبله الى الملك عبدالعزيز رحمهما الله ) فأنا علي يقين ان نظام الدولة ينص على التزام الدولة ممثلة بالمحاكم الشرعية بالمذهب الحنبلي .. بل ولو رأي أحد الخصوم أن القاضي عامله بما لايراه المذهب الحنبلي فله أن يطلب تمييزها فالم يميزها التمييز على المذهب الحنبلي رفع امره للمقام السامي مطالبا بتطبيق ماجاء بنظام الدوله ( أي المذهب الحنبلي )
علما أن هذا مما لاتعصب فيه بل هو نظام دولة والأمر يحتاج الى ضابط تتأطر فيه المسائل حتى لا تكون معاملات الناس دُوْلَةً أو عرضة لمظنة الهوى 


دم بخير اخي الفاضل

----------


## أبو عمر الدوسري

> استفسار آخر أخى القضاعى
> ظهرت عدة قضايا طالب فيها أولياء للمرأة بالتفريق بينها وبين زوجها لعدم كفاءة النسب (الزوجة قبلية والزوج غير قبيلي) وحكم فيها جميعاً بالتفريق رغم أن عدم اشتراط الكفاءة هو قول الجمهور وقول ابن تيمية وابن القيم فيما أعلم ... وهما من محققى المذهب .
> فلماذا تم الأخذ بالقول الضعيف والمخالف للأدلة والجمهور ومحققى الحنابلة وترك الرأي القائل بعدم اشتراط الكفاءة في النسب؟


قول ضعيف عند من ؟؟
قد لايراه القاضي الذي حكم ضعيفا ، والمسألة نسبية .
أما الذي أعرفه عن مذهب الجمهور فإنه اشتراط النسب ، مع التنبيه على أن أكثر من اشترط النسب فإنه يراه شرط لزوم لا شرط صحة والله أعلم .
أما بالنسبة للقضاء في المملكة فإن نظام القضاء الصادر مؤخراً ينص صراحة على أن القاضي يحكم بما أداه إليه اجتهاده في نصوص الكتاب والسنة فإن أشكل عليه رجع إلى كتب الحنابلة ككشاف القناع .

----------


## الكوسج

الكثير منا وللأسف يتكلم بحسب تصوره للمسألة ،ولكن تبقى الحقيقة والواقع بعيد كل البعد عن تصورة 
فكون القاضي يحكم بما أداه الجتهاده هذا صحيح ولكن هذا كان معمولا به في زمن الاجتهاد وأعني به الإجتهاد المطلق.
ولما ضعف الاجتهاد المطلق بقي في التزيل وهو ما يسمى بتحقيق المناط ،وأصبح لكل دولة مذهبها الفقهي الذي تلزم جميع القضاة بالعمل به .
فهناك من تولى القضاة في اللمملكة العربية السعودية من الشناقطة ومعلوم عنهم أنهم مالكية بل أن شيخنا الشيخ عطية سالم رحمه الله كان ملكيا ولكن عندما يقضون فهم يقضون بمذهب الإمام أحمد 
ولهذا لن تجد أي صك لحكم صدر في الممكلة يحكم بعدم وقوع طلاق الثلاث ،علما بأنه يوجد من تولى القضاء وهو يرجح مذهب شيخ الإسلام في المسألة  كالشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله .
وذلك أن الملك  عبد العزيز رحمه الله أصدر مرسوما يتضمن فيه أن المراجع الأساسية للقضاء هي ستة ( الإقناع وشحه ،والمنتهى وشرحه والمغني والشرح الكبير ) فهذه الكتب الستة هي المعتمدة في القضاء إلى يومنا هذا .
(وللمزيد ينظر مقدمة المجلة الحنبيلة للقارئ طبعة تهامة )

----------

